# العلاقات الجنسيّة قبل الزواج



## أرزنا (15 أكتوبر 2007)

* سلام المسيح*


*الويل** لي إن لم أبشِّر(1قور9/16)** مع الخضوع لحكم الكنيسة المقدّسة*
*  شحاده ميلاد أبي خليل*
* صربا - كسروان، 13/3/1995*
* العلاقات الجنسيّة قبل الزواج*


*إن الله تعالى خلق الإنسان ذكراً وأنثى(تك 1/27 ومتّ 19/4)، وجعل هذا الإنسان على صورته ومثاله (تك 1/26)، ونشأ عن ذلك تشابه روحي بين الله والإنسان، وتشابه مادّي باعتبار تجسّد ابن الله، المولود من الآب «منذ أيام الأزل» (ميخا 5/2)، «في ملء الزمان» (غلا 4/4)، واتّخذ «صورة العبد وصار كبشر في الهيئة»(فيل 2/7)، وباركهما الله، وقال لهما: «أنْـموا واكثروا واملأوا الأرض» (تك 1/28 و 9/1)، وتميّز الإنسان عن الحيوان بالعقل والإرادة والْمعرفة، فسيطر على الطبيعة، وبما أنه أسمى خَلقاً وخُلقاً عن الحيوان، وجب أن يجد لذاته شريعة أدبيّة تحدّ من جماح الشهوة، وتسمو به عن الحيوان، لأن الإنسان يشبه الملاك بالعقل العاقل، ويشبه الحيوان بالشهوة، فإن أطاع عقله العاقل سما حتّى عن الملائكة، وإن جنح إلى شهوته انحطّ عن الحيوان، فكان له الزواج شريعة إلَهيّة، يرفعه عن الدنايا، ويبعده عن الإنحطاط الخُلقي...*
*     جاء في العهد القديم مديحاً للبنت العذراء: «إن البتوليّة مع الفضيلة أجمل فأنّ معها ذكراً خالداً لأنَّها تبقى معلومة عند الله والناس، إذا حضرت يُقتدى بِها وإذا غابت يُشتاق إليها...»(حك 4/1-2)، كما يُذَمّ المنافق ونسله: «أما لفيف المنافقين الكثير التوالد فلا ينجح وفراخهم النغلة... والمولودون من المضجع الأثيم يشهدون بفاحشة والديهم...»(حك 4/3-6)... الحفاظ على الطهارة خير لمستقبل كل من الشاب والصبيّة على حدّ سواء... وفي تفاصيل ذلك طرق كثيرة لإظهار هذه الرذيلة، أي الإتصال قبل الزواج، لأن الإختبار يكون بالعقل والمعرفة والإدراك والآداب، وليس بالعمل الجنسي...*
*     إن تعاليم السيّد المسيح في العمل الجنسي فهو كل فكر، كما قال الرب يسوع: «من نظر إلى امرأة ليشتهيها فقد زنى بِها في قلبه» (مت 5/28)، وكل قول بذيء أو تعبير بالعمل، فهو خطيئة، لأن نظر العين تتبعه شهوة القلب...*
*     يعلّمنا بولس الرسول: «على الإنسان أن لا يمسّ امرأة، ولكن خوفاً من الزنى، فليكن لكل رجل زوجته ولكل امرأة زوجها»، إلى أن يقول: «لا سلطة للمرأة على جسدها لأنه لزوجها، ولا سلطة للرجل على جسده لأنه لزوجته»(1 قور 7/1-4). وأنا أقول: يجب على البنت أن تحافظ على عفّتها وعذريّتها وطهارتِها قبل الزواج حتّى تبقى شامخة الرأس في محيطها وفي كل محيط. هذا القول هو من الأهميّة بمكان، لأنه يرشد الشاب والصبيّة إلى ما يجب عمله للحفاظ على الطهارة الحقيقيّة، ويتمنّى بولس أن يكون الإنسان ضابطاً لنفسه، محترماً لجسده، وبالتالي أن يكون مثله بتولاً لا ينحرف إلى الأعمال الجنسيّة المحرّمة، « وإن لم يستطع فليتزوّج بالرب » (1 قور 7/1-9).*
*شرح الرب يسوع معنى الزواج المقدّس بأنه اتحاد رجل واحد بامرأة واحدة ليكونا جسداً واحداً في شركة مع الله، وأنه ليس من فراق بين الرجل والمرأة الا بالموت، ويقول بولس في ذلك: «ترتبط المرأة بشريعة الزواج ما دام زوجها حياًّ، فإن مات عادت حرّة تتزوّج من تشاء، ولكن زواجاً بالرب...»*
*(1 قور 7/39). ولمّا رأى تلاميذ الرب يسوع شريعة الرب في الزواج وأنه جعله غير قابل الإنحلال قالوا له: «إذا كانت حالة الرجل مع المرأة هكذا فخير له أن لا يتزوّج»(مت 19/10). عند ذلك قال لهم الرب يسوع: «ما كل واحد يحتمل هذا الكلام إلا من وهبه الله...»(مت 19/11...)، وبولس يشدّد في الوصيّة «يجب أن يكون الزواج مكرّماً وفراش الزوجيّة طاهرًا »(عبر 13/4).*
*     بعد أن ذكرنا، باختصار، أعمال الجسد خارج الزواج، وداخل الزواج ومقدار طهارة الإنسان وكرامته. أرى أن كل ملامسة جنسيّة خارج الزواج تحط من قيمة الإنسان، وتجعله نوعاً ما بعيداً عن الأخلاق الفاضلة والصفات الحميدة، وقد جاء في الكتاب المقدّس: «الصيت أفضل من الغنى الكثير والنعمة خير من الذهب»(أم 22/1)، قد يقع الإنسان، بالملامسات الجنسيّة قبل الزواج، في ورطة، إذ قد تحبل البنت، والشاب لا يريدها، أو أنه يتسلّى معها، وهذه التسلية هي جد خطيرة، فماذا يحلّ بالبنت، أو بالشاب؟ فقد يحصل هناك جريمة قتل بإجهاض الجنين، الذي هو ثمرة الزنى، وأما الفضيحة، فيما لو رفض الفاعل أن يتزوّجها، أو أنكر فعلته، وهذا ما نراه في واقعنا اليومي، فيكون كلاهما قد فقدا محبّتهما لله، بطريقة غير مباشرة، وأغضباه... والبنت جعلت من جسدها سلعة رخيصة، وعرّضت شرفها إلى الإمتحان والإحتقار...*
*     قد يقال: إن العلاقة الجنسيّة هي لإطفاء الشهوة ،ولكن هذه الشهوة قد تكبّل الإنسان بقيودها، وتجعله أسيراً لَها لا يستغني عنها، فيأخذ الإنسان عندها بالتنقل من مكان إلى آخر، ومن شريك إلى شريك آخر  إتماماً لِهذا العمل، فينسى الله وكل علاقة له مع الله...*
*     لقد صرّح توما الأكويني عن العلاقات الجنسيّة بأنَّها لا تجوز إلا في الزواج ولأجل إنجاب البنين. وجاء في الكتاب المقدّس: «... وبعد انقضاء الليلة الثالثة تتخذ البكر بخوف الرب وأنت راغب في البنين أكثر من الشهوة...»(طو 6/22)، وتوما يكرّر: «إن العمل الجنسي في الزواج ليس خطيئة شرط كبت الشهوة وطلب المتعة وأن يكون في سبيل التناسل... قد كان هناك تعليم يلزم الزوجين الإمتناع عن العمل الجنسي امتناعاً تاماًّ مدّة ثلاثة أيام قبل تناول جسد الرب، أخذاً عن قول بولس: «لا يمتنع أحدكما عن الآخر إلا على اتفاق بينكما وإلى حين حتّى تتفرّغا للصلاة... لئلا يجرّبكما الشيطان...»(1قور7/5)، وكذلك طيلة أيام الصوم، والحجة في ذلك، أن اللذة الجنسيّة لا تتفق مع الحياة الروحيّة...*
*     إن الإنسان بابتعاده عن الجنس يستطيع السيطرة على ذاته، وبالوعي الكامل يسيطر على الطبيعة أيضاً، ويكسب احترام الناس وثقتهم، لا أقول هذا لأمنع التعارف أو التحاب بين الشاب والبنت، إنما أدعو إلى الإحترام المتبادل وازدياد الثقة بين الإثنين، واحترام الزواج والجنس الذي شرّعه الله، ونقله من المتعة الحيوانيّة، أو، كما يقول البعض، الحاجة الجسديّة لتخفيف الضغط الجسدي، إلى العمل العالي الذي من شأنه إكمال العمل الخلقي الذي أمر به الله: «أنموا واكثروا واملأوا الأرض» (تك 1/27 و 9/1)، وهكذا نمجّد الله، ويكون عملنا عملاً إلهياًّ إنسانياًّ بعيداً عن البشريّة الجسديّة...*
*     إن الإنصراف إلى الجنس يجنح بالإنسان إلى الإنحلال الخُلقي، ويفقده معناه الحقيقي، كما يُفقده السيطرة على ذاته وعل كل مشاعره، ويشل عزمه ونشاطه، فيقل انتاجه المادي والمعنوي، ويصبح آلة متحركة مع الأهواء تتنفس ولا تترك أثراً حسناً في المجتمع... أما إذا جعل الإنسان الجنس للخلق وللتعبير عن الذات مع احتفاظه بشخصه المعنوي فيرتفع ويصبح الجنس نعمة إلَهيّة مفاضة على الإنسان، ليشترك مع الله في إكمال الخلق بالزواج المقدّس، وإلا كان هناك خضوع أعمى لأوامر الجسد التافهة...*
*     المرأة - الأنثى عموماً - تصبح، بتسليمها جسدها إلى الجنس، قبل الزواج، سلعة لا بل فريسة للشهوة، فتفقد معها الأنوثة الحقيقيّة المحبّبة والقائمة على اللطافة والنعومة والإنسانيّة ورهافة الحس، وبالتالي تمسي بعيدة عن المجتمع الحقيقي الذي يرى في المرأة الإنسان المكمّل للرجل، الذي يتّحد به فيصبح معه جسداً واحداً متّحداً بالله (تك 2/14 ومتّ 19/5)...*
*     لنأتِ إلى الواقع، في كل مجتمعٍ راقٍ خُلقياًّ وأدبياًّ واجتماعياًّ، ماذا يرى في المرأة المبتذلة، التي لا تقيم وزناً للأخلاق ولمعنى الجنس بمعناه الحصري؟ ألا يرى فيها السفالة والإحتقار ؟ وواقعنا يشهد...*
*     للمرأة حق أن تطلب من زوجها - لا من غيره - أن يشبع شهوتَها الجنسيّة، إذ هي ليست آلة تناسل فقط، كذلك للرجل الحق في إشباع شهوته مع زوجته - لا مع غيرها - فيصلان معاً إلى ذروة المحبّة والوفاق... ويربى أولادهما على هذه المحبّة والأخلاقيّة وإلا فالتباغض والتشرّد وتدمير الحياة العائليّة التي أنشأها الله...*
*     لا يغربنّ عن بالنا، أن التمادي المفرط في العلاقات الجنسيّة المحرّمة قد جلب على البشريّة أمراضاً كثيرة يؤكدها لنا الواقع الحياتي، وبالعكس نرى المحافظين على حياتِهم الجنسيّة، بقدر الإمكان، أو محافظة تامة، ومع شريك واحد هو الزوج أو الزوجة، نراهم محتفظين بصحّة جيّدة وحياة سعيدة، وأولادهم سليمو البنية والخلقة ...*
*     لا يجب تحويل الحب إلى شهوة تفقد الإنسان حيويّته، فإنّ هذا التحوُّل يُفقِد الحب معناه الحقيقي، لأن الذي يطلب الشهوة فقط يرفض الأمانة لرفيق حياته، زوجاً كان أم زوجة، فالرجل يرى، عندها، في المرأة فريسة يريد التهامها، ومن هنا برز التناقض بين الرجل والمرأة وتفككَت عائلات وخربت بيوت كانت بالأمس عامرة تضج فيها الحياة...*
*     نظرة إلى الدول المدعوّة راقية، وخاصة إلى الولايات المتّحدة، فنتعلّم منها كيف نستطيع أن نرضي الله، نصف ما ترضي هي الشيطان. كم هي العائلات الباقية على اتّفاقها فيها ؟ ولعلّ الشاهد الأعظم الأفلام السينمائيّة التي ترينا المجتمع الأميركي والأوروبي المفكك نتيجة الجنس وملحقاته...*
*     للأهل دور عظيم في تربية الأولاد تربية صحيحة، لأن المدرسة في هذا العصر، قد فقدت دورها التربوي الذي كان لَها في ما مضى، إذ كان المعلِّم، الكاهن أو الراهب، يعلِّم ويهذِّب الأخلاق ويربّي، رغم قساوة تلك التربية، فأصبحت حاضنة للأولاد ليس إلا، فما على الأهل سوى تَهذيب أولادهم وتدريبهم على سنن الفضيلة والأخلاق...*
*     إن الكنيسة التي هي أم ومعلِّمة رأت في تطويب الطفلة ماريا غورتي تقديمها للعالم نموذجاً للحفاظ على العفاف لكل الفتيان والفتيات. وعليه فإن المسيح قد رفع المرأة إلى مساواة الرجل لأنَّهما من أصل إلَهي، أي من عمل الله، وعليه لا يجوز أن يمارس الإنسان الجنس قبل الزواج إطلاقاً، إذ قد يتعثَّر الحب بين شاب وفتاة فينهدم المستقبل، وتضحي البنت في المجتمع المحافظ تائهة ضائعة، فتهدم عائلتَها، في ما لو تزوّجت غير الذي كانت تعاشره.*
*     الجنس في الزواج ترتيب إلهي، وخارج الزواج ترتيب بشري شهواني...*
​​*الويل لي إن لم أبشِّر (1قور9/16)                                 مع الخضوع لحكم الكنيسة المقدّسة*​​* شحاده ميلاد أبي خليل*
* صربا - كسروان، 13/3/1995*

*All Rights Reserved - Copyright 1995© - Sarba - Kesrouan - LEBANON.*​* منقووووووووووول*


----------



## النهيسى (16 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع جميل شكرااا جدااا عليه

 لكن اسمحى لى

المسيحيين  :: نادرا ما يوجد عندهم هذه الموضوعات

 لان المسيحيه * هى العفه

 وهذه العلاقات ان وجدت قبل الزواج او بعده  ,, هى نار ,, منتهى الشرور

الرب يحفظ اولاده

الرب يبارككى


----------

